# I need Help



## twan60 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and I'm reading these and i'm sorry everyone is suffering but i'm glad it's not just me. I am so upset that I had all the tests and prayed for them to "find something" and Nothing! My problem I believe is my Period, 2 weeks before I'm at my worse but thats not to say that anyday can be my worse. I just can never tell. AT ALL. I can never feel 100% sure that I will be ok. So I am living on Imodium's and now I notice that I have to push the amount I am taking to see some results. Now the pills don't work as long as they used to and that really scares me, because if I can't trust the Imodiums then where does that leave me but at home with my toilet. I HATE THIS. So I'm wondering if anyone has information on dependency with Imodiums and any suggestions on how to live without them??I feel like an Imodium junkie. And it's getting harder and harder to have a life living like this.Thanks for your help in advance.


----------

